# high school science and art labs occupant load



## Tim Mailloux (Oct 8, 2018)

I am having an internal battle with some of the architects in my office about the correct occupant load factor to be used in a high school science labs and art labs. In the past they have successfully used the "Shops and other vocational room" occupant load of  1 person per 50SF in these spaces because they are not setup like a typical classroom. My feeling is that these types of spaces are still classrooms and should use the classroom 1 person per 20SF occupant load. As classrooms are a net calculation, the area of the large fixed tables could be subtracted from the room area reducing the area subject to the 1 per 20 calculation and reducing the occupant load.

Their issue with using the 1 per 20 occupant load factor is that these rooms are often much larger than 1000SF, and even when subtracting the area of the fixed tables the occupant load of the room will be above 50 people requiring 2 exits and exit separation.


----------



## cda (Oct 8, 2018)

Any certain edition you want to use??


And which state are you in??


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Oct 8, 2018)

sorry, 2015 IBC with CT Amendments. There is nothing in the CT amendments relative to this question.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 8, 2018)

20 per sq ft Ol and require 2 exits in a lab
https://www.washingtonpost.com/arch...10a-b65b-9324d4ed6bb0/?utm_term=.25f4d4ae7314


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Oct 8, 2018)

mtlogcabin said:


> 20 per sq ft Ol and require 2 exits in a lab



Are you saying 2 exits are required period in a lab, or only if the calculated occupant load is 50 or greater?


----------



## cda (Oct 8, 2018)

I would go with fifty 

I thought labs were added to the table, maybe that is in California


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 8, 2018)

Tim Mailloux said:


> I am having an internal battle with some of the architects in my office about the correct occupant load factor to be used in a high school science labs and art labs. In the past they have successfully used the "Shops and other vocational room" occupant load of  1 person per 50SF in these spaces because they are not setup like a typical classroom. My feeling is that these types of spaces are still classrooms and should use the classroom 1 person per 20SF occupant load. As classrooms are a net calculation, the area of the large fixed tables could be subtracted from the room area reducing the area subject to the 1 per 20 calculation and reducing the occupant load.
> 
> Their issue with using the 1 per 20 occupant load factor is that these rooms are often much larger than 1000SF, and even when subtracting the area of the fixed tables the occupant load of the room will be above 50 people requiring 2 exits and exit separation.



". . . because they are not setup like a typical classroom" whereas if the tables and chairs were setup similar to classrooms then the 20 net would most nearly resemble the intended function.


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 8, 2018)

1004.1.2 Areas without fixed seating. The number of
occupants shall be computed at the rate of one occupant
per unit of area as prescribed in Table 1004.1.2. For areas
without fixed seating, the occupant load shall be not less
than that number determined by dividing the floor area
under consideration by the occupant load factor assigned
to the function of the space as set forth in Table 1004.1.2.
Where an intended function is not listed in Table 1004.1.2,
the building official shall establish a function based on a
listed function that most nearly resembles the intended
function.
*Exception: Where approved by the building official,
the actual number of occupants for whom each occupied
space, floor or building is designed, although less
than those determined by calculation, shall be permitted
to be used in the determination of the design occupant
load.
*
Are the lab tables bolted to the floor? When I did a plan review for labs in a school I went by how many students the lab was set up for. How much room on the each lab table are to be used for each student. And of course one teacher too.


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Oct 8, 2018)

Francis Vineyard said:


> ". . . because they are not setup like a typical classroom" whereas if the tables and chairs were setup similar to classrooms then the 20 net would most nearly resemble the intended function.



But they are closer in resemblance and use to a "classroom" than a "Shop or Vocational Space". When I read "Shop or Vocational Space" I think auto shop & wood shop.


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Oct 8, 2018)

Rick18071 said:


> 1004.1.2 Areas without fixed seating. The number of
> occupants shall be computed at the rate of one occupant
> per unit of area as prescribed in Table 1004.1.2. For areas
> without fixed seating, the occupant load shall be not less
> ...



That exception has been deleted in the CT code.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 8, 2018)

Tim Mailloux said:


> But they are closer in resemblance and use to a "classroom" than a "Shop or Vocational Space". When I read "Shop or Vocational Space" I think auto shop & wood shop.


If it resembles a classroom with tables and chairs for examply "STEM labs" then I would allow 20 net.

Science labs with stations such as sinks and hoods, similarly with cosmetology classroom I would consider as vocational.


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Oct 8, 2018)

Yes, I would consider these STEM labs, large lab tables and a shared sink in each table. The children are always sitting at the lab table weather they are reading and working on assignments, listening to a teacher lecture or working on an experiment.


----------



## cda (Oct 8, 2018)

Tim Mailloux said:


> But they are closer in resemblance and use to a "classroom" than a "Shop or Vocational Space". When I read "Shop or Vocational Space" I think auto shop & wood shop.




Your old!

Computer lab

Robot lab

3D printer lab


But some schools are bring auto and welding shops back, They finally figured out the world needs mechanics and welders!!!


----------

